# storing seeds....



## Capt. Skinx (Dec 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if it is safe to store seeds in plastic baggies? I keep them in the fridge in a babyfood jar with silica gel packs. I have always kept them folded in pieces of paper in the jar, but recently had a friend pollonate an afghani outdoor and gave me an oz. of bottom buds loaded with GREAT seeds. I want to store these little babies by the MOST efficient means. Keeping them refrigerated in the jar has worked well for me for the last year, I am just wondering about using sealed plastic jewelry bags as well.  SUGGESTIONS, PLEASE......


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 24, 2007)

As suggested on the Nirvana site:
*************************
*How do you recommend storing Cannabis seeds?*

To prevent the accidental germination of seeds, store in waterproof, lightproof container. A quality coin deposit box is recommended. If you need to store your seeds for an extended period of time, place them in a moisture proof container and place that container inside another moisture proof container so that they are double sealed. Store the container at -10C/14F or cooler temperatures.

Link to that page


----------



## Firepower (Dec 24, 2007)

i keep mine on open baggies and then leave them in my pen cup on my desk, have some there now for 7 months already and had 9 sprout 1 month ago with no problems..


----------

